# Shark Encounter



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

I have been following the blog of a person paddling around PNG

He had an encounter with a shark yesterday.

http://www.expeditionclass.com/july/


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn... thought we were going to hear about a South Aussie finally having a real shark encounter. 

Edit: Thought I should add that I obviously mean the sort of encounter where the paddler escapes unharmed .


----------



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

I suppose it would be a bit hard to post the story unless you survived.

I would think anybody who was injured by a shark would make the news at least locally.

The statistics suggest a lot more people die in cars or of alcohol related diseases.

http://www.mesa.edu.au/seaweek2005/pdf_senior/is12.pdf

Has some Australian statistics.


----------

